# US citizen advise



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm getting married in Thailand in November, to do so I need to have the US Embassy attest that I am divorced. Anyone know if you can take a printed PDF copy of my divorce in the US to them or do I need the color stamp (original) copy?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

A good copy would probably suffice since they'll probably need one, but, you'd better bring the original, just in case.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> A good copy would probably suffice since they'll probably need one, but, you'd better bring the original, just in case.


Thanks. I emailed them and they responded that the process is just a sworn statement by me with no need of even a copy. They did say the Ampour might need to see it though.


----------



## BTempleman (Mar 28, 2016)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> A good copy would probably suffice since they'll probably need one, but, you'd better bring the original, just in case.


I may be late chiming in, but the US Embassy will notarize an affidavit of divorce. It cannot certify any marriage or divorce documents as true, so the person may fill out an affidavit and have it translated and certified at the Bangkok Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

It was a long process that got a bit complicated. Explained here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/t...iving-thailand/1334442-dating-marriage-4.html


----------

